# What's my best choice for usb wireless nic



## Greg Fitzgerald (Dec 24, 2018)

What is my best chipset choice for a usb wireless n device under FreeBSD 12? I'm looking to buy something on amazon if anyone has a handy link. I'm assuming ac isn't possible yet, but I don't know. I rarely mess with anything wireless. Thanks everyone!


----------

